# How to make thick black / baked beans?



## crankin (Jun 7, 2007)

Whenever I go to restaurants and receive black beans or baked beans, they have a nice, thick consistency (which I like). However, whenever I prepare black/baked beans at home, I end up with a soupy mess (less appealing). I have tried adding corn starch to a can of baked beans, but it turned the beans a not-so-appetizing light brown color and made them taste like, well, starch (granted, the beans did thicken up). Is there way to take a can of black beans or a can of baked beans and do something to make them nice and thick (and brands don't seem to matter much... I've tried a variety).


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 7, 2007)

I would bake them alot longer uncovered.  I bake mine for about 3 hrs. at 350' - depending on how many Iam making too.  Always thick !  Yum


----------



## crankin (Jun 7, 2007)

Barb L. said:
			
		

> I would bake them alot longer uncovered.  I bake mine for about 3 hrs. at 350' - depending on how many Iam making too.  Always thick !  Yum



So you bake beans in the oven? (As opposed to taking a can of baked beans and heating them on the stovetop.)


----------



## licia (Jun 7, 2007)

When I cook my black beans from scratch, they come out better. I only use the canned beans for salads, etc. You can control the amount of liquid when cooking them yourself.  If you really want to use canned, you may want to mash a few to make them thicker.


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 7, 2007)

I saute bacon, then onions and garlic in the bacon fat, then add the canned beans (I like to mix black with "regular baked beans") add 1  tblspn of catsup and 1 of molasses for each can of beans used (15oz cans).  I also add 1 can of diced tomatoes. Mix and bake in 350* oven covered for at least 1 hr.  Stir to incorporate all ingredients again, and if too thin, uncover and continue baking another 1/2 hr or so.  They are rich and delish!  

(My from scratch recipe w/ dried beans is quite extensive and I only do it in the winter.)


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 7, 2007)

Try this, he's *The King*: Featured Recipes & Techniques


----------



## college_cook (Jun 7, 2007)

crankin said:
			
		

> Is there way to take a can of black beans or a can of baked beans and do something to make them nice and thick (and brands don't seem to matter much... I've tried a variety).





That's your problem right there-  canned beans.  If you want nice, thick, and definitely more healthy and flavorful beans, start with the dry beans in the small plastic bag that costs 79 cents.  It's usually a 12 oz. bag, which amounts to a lot more once cooked.  They are more labor intensive for sure, but it will get you what you want.  Normally the cooking directions on the bag are spot on.  Usually somewhere along the lines of soaking the beans in water overnight, then draining and rinsing, and then cooking them at a bare simmer in a certain amount of water for 90-120 minutes.  This will get you perfect beans every time.  Once cooked, they refrigerate wonderfully, and can be reheated on the stovetop in no time.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 7, 2007)

Even if I use canned beans I always add to them.  I add dry mustard, a bit of thick BBQ sauce (Bullseye usually), a bit of brown sugar, yellow mustard, ketchup, molasses, finely diced onion and mix all that together with the canned beans - Bush beans are my favorite iin this instance.  Lay bacon slices on top and bake the first hour covered and the second hour uncovered.  I have a 9 x 9 or 9 x 13 pan full when I bake for this amount of time.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 7, 2007)

I fry 6 or so slices of bacon...saute veggies in drippings...after that it gets real complicated....Oh! and I don't bake them...


Enjoy!


----------



## velochic (Jun 11, 2007)

My first suggestion would be to use dried beans and a pressure cooker.  My beans are always really thick.

Or, you might try taking a couple tablespoons of the beans out about 15 minutes before they are finished cooking, puree them in a food processor, and blend them back into the dish.  The starch from the beans would thicken the sauce.


----------

